
How do I create a subscription based website? - threewhitelites
This site needs to offer access to files hosted on the website. Different access options based on the user&#x27;s subscription level. Any ideas?
======
anngrant
Personally, I recommend you to check out these Joomla templates
[https://www.templatemonster.com/joomla-
templates.php](https://www.templatemonster.com/joomla-templates.php) to create
a website. These templates are highly customizable and very beautiful.
Creating a professional looking website is an easy task now.

------
justaaron
perhaps:

1) a set of timers- days, weeks, months, as appropriate for your subscription
units.

2) a data model with users and subscriptions and a means of cross-referencing
them. subscriptions are time-stamped upon creation...

3) a set of routines that perhaps runs daily that compares now
(Date().getTime()) with subscription timestamps then compare to timer-values
and mark subscriptions as desired "expired" or maybe "one week before
expiring" and thus worthy of an email etc...

4) a means of notifying the client of a users subscription status. (additional
field on published user object etc?)

5) a means of restricting assets, probably in the router, based upon #4...

------
joeblow9999
If you are asking these questions, you need a technical co-founder. You
really, really need one.

